# Quick Cute Video of Haku



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Decided to teach my pom Haku how to cross his paws and it's rather cute




Still a work in progress


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Super cute!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Haku is such a precious bundle of love. What a cute trick to teach, just for fun.


----------

